# Seerosen jetzt noch nachdüngen?



## Platsch2008 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage an die Experten hier: Kann man Seerosen jetzt zu Anfang August mit Hilfe von Düngekegeln nochmal nachdüngen? Oder ist das jetzt zu spät und nicht ratsam?
Für ein paar Infos wäre ich dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosen jetzt noch nachdüngen?*

Servus Peter

Bin zwar jetzt nicht der Pflanzenexperte, aber ich habe meine in der vergangenen Woche mit Düngerkegel noch bedient.

Nachdem es sich dabei um Düngekegel
  
nach dem "Osmocote-Verfahren" 


			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Osmocote ist kein Hersteller, sondern das Verfahren: Der Dünger diffundiert langsam durch die Hülle und wird deshalb nur sehr langsam abgegeben.


hergestellte handelt, kann ja nix passieren.

Soll heißen: Der Dünger wird je nach Bedarf an die Wurzeln abgegeben. Schlimmstenfalls wird er halt gegen Ende des Jahres nicht mehr zur Gänze verbraucht, aber jetzt in der "noch" Hauptwachstumsphase kanns meiner Meinung nach kein Fehler sein.

Falls ich falsch liege, Bitte um Richtigstellung.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosen jetzt noch nachdüngen?*

Der Hersteller schreibt auf www.substral.de : 



> "Substral® OSMOCOTE® LANGZEIT Dünger-Kegel für Balkonpflanzen können vom Frühjahr bis zum Spätsommer verwendet werden. Optimal ist die Anwendung zum Wachstumsbeginn im Frühjahr......
> .....Eine Anwendung pro Saison ist ausreichend. Die Wirkungsdauer beträgt 6 Monate."



Ich denk die Düngestoffe werden ja nicht nach Jahreszeit abgegeben sondern nen halbes Jahr lang. Also düngt man mit den Dingern auch dann noch wenn eigentlich keine Düngung mehr gebraucht wird. 
Ich find das suboptimal und würd erst wieder im Frühjahr düngen. 

Die Wasserpflanzen stellen eh bald das Wachstum ein.

Wolf


----------



## Platsch2008 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosen jetzt noch nachdüngen?*

Hallo,

danke euch für die Infos! Das mit den Düngekegeln war mir ja klar, benutze ich ja auch  Wichtiger ist mir zu wissen, ob jemand Erfahrung zum Thema Düngezeit bei Seerosen hat. Ich dachte ja anfangs auch, nur im Frühjahr sollte gedüngt werden. Da aber zur Zeit die Blütezeit noch voll im Gange ist nahm ich an, dass eine Düngung, falls zu wenig vorhanden war, jetzt noch möglich ist. Ich habe das mit Garten- und Containerpflanzen verglichen. Hier düngt man ja auch noch.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosen jetzt noch nachdüngen?*

hi



> Die Wasserpflanzen stellen eh bald das Wachstum ein.



und wann etwa?


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosen jetzt noch nachdüngen?*

Juergen, 
je nach wetter, region usw... geh mal davon aus das ab ende august nur noch wenig passiert, aber das müssen die planzenspezies beantworten.

Peter, 
ja bei den Kegeln reicht einmal im Jahr, weil die die Düngewirkung ja jetzt noch abgeben. 

Wolf


----------



## Platsch2008 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Seerosen jetzt noch nachdüngen?*

@Wolf
ich glaube ich lasse das mit dem Nachdüngen. Meine Seerosen, die nicht blühen sind eine __ Marliacea Chromatella. Hier bleiben auch die Blatter sehr klein, Durchmesser ca. 5-8 cm, und eine Nymphaea alba (was mich besonders wundert).


----------



## andreas w. (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen jetzt noch nachdüngen?*

 mahlzeit, nochmal ´ne frage zum düngen. habe eine relativ kleine rote seerose. wie sie genau heisst, weiss ich nicht - wir reden nicht miteinander. die will irgendwie nicht so richtig in die pötte kommen.

sitzt auf ca 50-60cm tiefe (dürfte auch passen) und bekommt einige wenige blätter und ab und zu mal ne blüte.

jetzt zur eigentlichen frage. wenn ich die rose im nächsten frühjahr rausnehme und dünge, muss ich die erde wechseln? oder reicht es, wenn ich die wurzel vorsichtig rausnehme, in die mitte der erdschicht einen dünger hineingebe und die rose wieder draufpflanze?

sollte es einer der oben genannten dünger sein, oder kann es auch ein herkömmlicher pflanzendünger in fester form sein?

danke für die geduld zu lesen und die antworten, andreas.


----------



## unicorn (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen jetzt noch nachdüngen?*

hallo Andreas,

warum willst du die Seerose denn zum düngen rausnehmen?


----------



## Elfriede (2. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen jetzt noch nachdüngen?*

Hallo Andreas, 

das frage ich mich auch. Sie herauszunehmen wäre nur sinnvoll, wenn du sie umtopfen möchtest,- in ein größeres Gefäß oder anderes Substrat zum Beispiel.

Zur Düngerfrage passt vielleicht auch die Frage wie oft und zu welcher Jahreszeit Seerosen umgepflanzt werden sollen,- jedes Jahr, jedes zweite Jahr  oder in noch größeren Abständen? Denn irgendwann quellen die Rhizome aus den Gefäßen und sind so dicht verwachsen, dass man gar keinen Düngelkegel mehr einstecken kann. Annett hat im Frühling darüber berichtet.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede aus Paros


----------



## andreas w. (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen jetzt noch nachdüngen?*

mahlzeit rundum. 

ich möcht die seerose aus dem teich rausnehmen, weil ich keine lust habe dort hineinzusteigen. das teichvolumen 6,5m³ ist nicht einfach nur lang mal breit mal hoch (hoffentlich schaff ich´s die woche mal, ein foto hochzuladen). an der stelle ist der teich schmal - aber nicht so schmal, dass es einfach ist (vielleicht bin ich auch zu faul). egal, iss schöner schaffen am als im teich. deshalb kommt der knochen hier zum hund.

zum nächsten absatz: keinen panik, die rose steht erst seit herbst 06 an ihrem platz und ich möchte sie, wie geschrieben, im nächsten frühjahr düngen. das mit den rhizomen wird wohl noch etwas dauern, wird aber irgendwann eine frage, da ich die rosen selten, also alle paar jahre mal rausnehme.

also, zu meiner frage: kann ich auch normalen pflanzendünger nehmen?


----------



## chromis (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen jetzt noch nachdüngen?*

Hi,

was ist für Dich normaler Pflanzendünger? Wenn mit Osmocote-Langzeitdünger  allgemein gute Erfahrungen gemacht wurden, weshalb dann rumexperimentieren?

Du kannst den Dünger auch mit Ton kombinieren:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5937


----------



## andreas w. (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Seerosen jetzt noch nachdüngen?*

ich hab einfach mal so gefragt. den osmocote weiss ich nicht,wo ich ihn bekomme und normalen, allgemeinen pflanzendünger haben wir wegen dem nutzgarten und der blumen rundum sowieso daheim. deshalb.

danke auch für den link, wenn ich den dünger in ton/lehm einbette, löst der sich dort drinnen auf und kommen die düngestoffe raus? 

entschuldige die frage, aber in einem anderen artikel wurde schon gewarnt, die seerosen sind beim verkauf in lehm gepflanzt, damit sie langsam wachsen. heisst lehm ist eine relativ dichte masse. (???)

ansonsten habe ich, glaube ich, das system der rosendüngerei kapiert und bin froh, dass ich hier im forum gelandet bin.

wie oma sagte: du kannst alt werden, wie eine kuh und lernst immer noch dazu.


----------

